# Can Am Exhaust?



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 2013 Can Am Outlander 1000 xt and i was wanting to know what would be the best sounding exhaust for my bike?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Muzzy SuperPro.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

my buddy in my group has a two brothers slip on and it sounds amazing on his 1000


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have always loved the lte duals on the 800's idk about the 1000's thoguh


----------



## Bama66 (May 22, 2013)

Looney tuned sounds awesome on my 650


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Muzzy super pro duals


----------

